# Defensive Handgun Courses in MA/NH Area



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

Here's an opportunity to train with some of the best nationally and internationally known defensive firearms instructors, all "in our own back yard" (Nashua, NH area).
For more info: http://www.neshooters.com/2005-schedule.html 
----------------------------------------

June 17, 18, and 19 2005 
Course: Tactical Handgun- 101 
Instructor: Randy Cain 
Duration: 3 days 
Cost: $400.00 
Location: Tyngsboro Sportsmen's Club
Westford Road, Tyngsboro, MA 
For more details on this course, please visit - http://www.guntactics.com/

July 15, 16, 17, and 18 2005
Course: Enhanced Defensive Shooting 
Instructor: Gabe Suarez 
Duration: 2, 3 or 4 days 
Cost: $345.00, $410.00, or $560.00 
Location: Tyngsboro Sportsmen's Club 
Westford Road, Tyngsboro, MA

2 day - "Introduction to Gun Fighting" plus 2 day "Close Range Gunfighting" for only $560

Defensive Shooting Skills (3 days) for $410. This is the 2 day "Introduction to Gun Fighting" plus the first day of "Close Range Gunfighting"

Either 2 day program for $345

For more details of these two courses, please visit www.suarezinternational.com

September 23, 24 and 25, 2005 
Course: Combative Pistol 1 
Instructor: Jeff Gonzales 
Duration: 2 days (20+ Hours) 
Cost: $380.00 
Location: Tyngsboro Sportsmen's Club
Westford Road, Tyngsboro, MA

Additional: At the end of the main course, Jeff will offer a one day module from the following. The module offered will depend on your needs and will need 6 students signed up to proceed.

Additional One day Modules to be held at the end of the 2 day course:

Strong Hand Only 
One day (10 hours) $200.00

Concealed Carry Practises 
One day (10 hours) $200.00

Only one of these two modules will be offered, depending upon the desires of the class.

For more details on this course, please visit - http://www.tridentconcepts.com/


----------

